# Comcast charging for OnDemand?



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a Roamio Plus and I live in the Chicago area, so I was very happy when Comcast rolled out Xfinity OnDemand. I called to have them add the billing code, and they insisted that it would be a $9.95 charge. I told them to go ahead and I figured I could get the charge removed later. Fast forward to a few weeks later and I call to have them remove the charge. By removing the charge, my OnDemand service has stopped working. 

So I stopped into the office today to see if they could add the billing code back in. The employee told me that OnDemand doesn't come with cable cards, only HD boxes, and that the charge is for the OnDemand service. This is basically what the person on the phone told me as well. I only have a modem and one cable card...do I really need to pay $9.95 for OnDemand since I'm using a cable card? 

I'd love to be able to show them proof that I don't need it, because it seems like OnDemand should come with my Triple Play service, regardless of having a cable box or a cable card.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

khomel said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and I live in the Chicago area, so I was very happy when Comcast rolled out Xfinity OnDemand. I called to have them add the billing code, and they insisted that it would be a $9.95 charge. I told them to go ahead and I figured I could get the charge removed later. Fast forward to a few weeks later and I call to have them remove the charge. By removing the charge, my OnDemand service has stopped working.
> 
> So I stopped into the office today to see if they could add the billing code back in. The employee told me that OnDemand doesn't come with cable cards, only HD boxes, and that the charge is for the OnDemand service. This is basically what the person on the phone told me as well. I only have a modem and one cable card...do I really need to pay $9.95 for OnDemand since I'm using a cable card?
> 
> ...


do you have any digital channels besides the locals?


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> do you have any digital channels besides the locals?


Yes, I have the Triple Play everything and anything package.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

that's strange never heard that


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've never heard this before either, but it doesn't really surprise me. Cable companies make every effort to find something new to charge for. This is probably why Comcast decided to roll out Xfinity On Demand on the TiVo to all markets, so they could charge this fee for it.


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am in Chicago ish (Romeoville actually) but should be the same. I have no extra charge for on demand. I have 2 Tivos connected to Comcast one cable card is free one is 9.99 or 9.95 I forget which and two 2.50 credits.
One tivo is a premiere one is a roamio.


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been on the phone with Comcast all afternoon after going to the office in Lisle today. Just sitting on hold...waiting...please hold... Ugh.

I think in your case, bryan4980, since you have that charge you're all set. I have a roamio and a mini, so only one cable card. I think the code wants to be attached to that $9.95 charge.


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

OK, I just got off the phone with Comcast billing (because the cable card line and the tech support line always transfer me there), and after AN HOUR of being on hold, they tell me that they can only put the code on with the $9.95 charge. 

This time the explanation is that the system thinks you need two cable cards to access on demand... one to send and one to receive. Obviously you only need one M-card, so this sounds like a loophole to charge more money, even though that's a violation of FCC regs.

So here's my question: Does anyone out there have ONE Comcast cable card with Xfinity OnDemand working and no additional charge? It would be called "Addl Outlet Fee" or something on the bill.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Since my triple play includes a cable box, and I don't have one, I actually receive a small credit (customer owned equipment), and *not* an "Addl Outlet Fee" for my cable card.

I only have a single cable card (in my pro), and 3 minis. And OnDemand works find with no additional fee (though it took months to get it to work initially!)


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I've had more than one cable card (5 of them), with no additional outlet fees at all, and OnDemand worked for me.

Billing systems are somewhat franchise dependent, so experiences on one may not apply to others. I would escalate to a national Comcast help service (ComcastCares or their Philadelphia national offices); this is a local Comcast problem that it is Comcast's responsibility to get right, and any national rep should agree to that and figure out a solution for you (perhaps giving you a $9.95 discount on your main service and then charging the additional outlet fee with the billing code attached.)


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try escalating. What a PITA.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

If at all possible, try to find someone in the retention department. Don't know why, but they were my only hope in getting things correct on my account. Seems Comcast puts all the people who know what they are doing in there to keep customers.

-Kevin


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

khomel said:


> I've been on the phone with Comcast all afternoon after going to the office in Lisle today. Just sitting on hold...waiting...please hold... Ugh.
> 
> I think in your case, bryan4980, since you have that charge you're all set. I have a roamio and a mini, so only one cable card. I think the code wants to be attached to that $9.95 charge.


Regarding the 9.95 fee Could be, the unfortunate thing might be that last I looked at the FCC stuff I thought it specifically said it did not cover on demand so they may have you over a barrel. If it were me I would tell them you are removing the fee or I will be cancelling, then when they say they can't do it just calmly tell ok that's fine please transfer me to cancellations. Sometimes that works.

Good luck.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

bryan4980 said:


> Regarding the 9.95 fee Could be, the unfortunate thing might be that last I looked at the FCC stuff I thought it specifically said it did not cover on demand so they may have you over a barrel.


Absolutely, Comcast does not have to offer OnDemand to TiVo customers. But if they do, they can't charge more for it for TiVo customers than they charge their normal customers.

This is pretty clearly not an intentional charge by Comcast; they just have to figure out how this franchise's billing system can handle the OnDemand code. It shows Comcast incompetence, not Comcast evil.


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

CrispyCritter said:


> This is pretty clearly not an intentional charge by Comcast; they just have to figure out how this franchise's billing system can handle the OnDemand code. It shows Comcast incompetence, not Comcast evil.


I believe you're correct. I just have to get to corporate somehow. I've sent some messages tonight and I'll be heading back to the office to ask to speak to corporate.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm in Evanston and have Comcast. I've only got one cable card going for a Roamio and Mini. I have access to on demand and don't pay any access fees for my single cablecard. If your package offers on demand, then it shouldn't be an additional fee for the cablecard. You may need to call retentions and have them get you on a better plan. I'm currently on a $99 plan for the next year (annual retention calls) that gives me the cable card, the 130ish channel cable lineup, 50Mb internet and HBO. Also get the $2.50 hardware credit for using a card instead of their box.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

khomel said:


> I've been on the phone with Comcast all afternoon after going to the office in Lisle today. Just sitting on hold...waiting...please hold... Ugh.
> 
> I think in your case, bryan4980, since you have that charge you're all set. I have a roamio and a mini, so only one cable card. I think the code wants to be attached to that $9.95 charge.


I'm in Bloomingdale I have 1 Romio and 3 Minis. No charge for on demand for me. Only one cable card as well.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Let me guess, this $9.95 fee is the infamous HD Tech fee that some Tivo users get and not others even if you don't have their boxes. We don't have it here in the ATL and still get OnDemand.

Comcast card billing sucks and is violating FCC card regs because they don't have uniform billing even within the same area. File complaints.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

Comcast does not (and in some cases cannot) have the same billing, charges, etc across the country.
So what applies to one market in most cases doesn't apply in others.

So I'm not surprised that one Comcast market does charge for non equipment on demand while others don't.

One day in the long future (contracts last a long time) this may change, but I have yet to see it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Referencing the CableCARD is complete BS. Communication between Comcast and the TiVo for On Demand is via back-channel IP.

I would mark it down to the typical ignorance and stupidity of CSRs if it weren't obvious that the information is coming from someone in a management position. This smells more like deliberate fraud and is therefore theft.

It appears that when they added the billing code that "authorizes" On Demand on a TiVo, they decided to make it a charged addition. Whether this was deliberate or just stupidity is up to debate. My bet is a combination of the two. They stupidly thought it was legitimate or at the very least that they could get away with it w/o anyone complaining.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

@Khomel: Bottom line is that the $9.95 p.m. charge for OnDemand is totally bogus. Tell them you'll pay it only if they can get the Blackhawks/Kings game 7 rescheduled!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bootman_head_fi said:


> So I'm not surprised that one Comcast market does charge for non equipment on demand while others don't.


Doing so is an absolute violation of FCC regulations. You _*cannot*_ charge someone an extra fee to use their own equipment in lieu of yours.


----------



## twylie (Apr 6, 2014)

Comcast w/ 1 M Card working on a Base Roamio, 4 Mini. Xfinity OnDemand working on all units without additional charge in ATL market. When I returned all rented equipment, I also had them drop the HD Tech fee so my monthly bill is now my rate for TV+Internet + taxes - $2.50 for customer owned equip.

I know it's cool to bash on Comcast, but when I downgraded my package and switched to CableCARD with them it was mostly painless and efficient.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

chiguy50 said:


> @Khomel: Bottom line is that the $9.95 p.m. charge for OnDemand is totally bogus. Tell them you'll pay it only if they can get the Blackhawks/Kings game 7 rescheduled!


If the package that he has does not include a "free" box, then the $9.95 charge might be valid. I'd highly suggest just calling and talking to retentions. They can set you up with great deals (even if you aren't a new customer) by just being nice and playing the game.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

steinbch said:


> If the package that he has does not include a "free" box, then the $9.95 charge might be valid. I'd highly suggest just calling and talking to retentions. They can set you up with great deals (even if you aren't a new customer) by just being nice and playing the game.


*sigh*. He explicitly stated that he has the "Triple Play everything and anything package". There is flat out no way that package does not include at least one box. These days, with Comcast encrypting everything, even a minimal package includes a box.

Maybe he _*can*_ get a better deal if he is able to talk to retention but saying that the charge might be valid is just nonsense. Not to mention the fact that, just as with everything else involving Comcast, not every locale even has such a department.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> *sigh*. He explicitly stated that he has the "Triple Play everything and anything package". There is flat out no way that package does not include at least one box. These days, with Comcast encrypting everything, even a minimal package includes a box.
> 
> Maybe he _*can*_ get a better deal if he is able to talk to retention but saying that the charge might be valid is just nonsense. Not to mention the fact that, just as with everything else involving Comcast, not every locale even has such a department.


This is true. It's actually even more of a pain in the ass to NOT have the box on the account. When I went to add my Roamio Basic, I just wanted to give the Triple Play box back and replace with a cable card. No go through regular sales channels. They couldn't do it. It wasn't until I landed in the retention department that I got the nicest lady I've ever talked to at Comcast that spent over an hour trying to figure it out. She make the most sense I've ever heard......"why should you have to have the damn box if you don't want it and won't use it" 

-Kevin


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> Doing so is an absolute violation of FCC regulations. You _*cannot*_ charge someone an extra fee to use their own equipment in lieu of yours.


It was my understanding that the FCC regulates programming rates not equipment ones which are up the the local franchise authority.

This is one of the many reasons cable rates vary so much from area to area. different franchise agreements that last 10 plus years.
Unlike say Fios that went after statewide franchise agreements usually only reserved for telcos.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bootman_head_fi said:


> It was my understanding that the FCC regulates programming rates not equipment ones which are up the the local franchise authority.


How on earth did you come to that understanding? They don't regulate rates at all. What the regulations do say is that you cannot charge someone to use their own equipment and in fact *require* the issuance of a credit for the use of such equipment in lieu of theirs. Do you really think Comcast would issue those credits if they weren't required to?


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> How on earth did you come to that understanding? They don't regulate rates at all. What the regulations do say is that you cannot charge someone to use their own equipment and in fact *require* the issuance of a credit for the use of such equipment in lieu of theirs. Do you really think Comcast would issue those credits if they weren't required to?


Here.

http://transition.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Cable/News_Releases/nrcb4009.txt

First question asked.

If you have a link to the regulations you are referencing, that would be great.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's likely that their system isn't aware of TiVo ondemmand yet and that the only way they can add it to your account is by adding another "outlet". You get a box included with your package right? I wonder if you had them remove the customer owned equipment discount if VOD would come back?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bootman_head_fi said:


> Here.
> 
> http://transition.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Cable/News_Releases/nrcb4009.txt
> 
> First question asked.


You do realize that is 20 years old? Maybe it is theoretically still in force, but in reality, any complaint to the FCC about rates will either be ignored or passed on to the cable company to "explain" why you are wrong. There might be an occasional exception where the cable co is the "only game in town", but these days that is a very rare situation.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> You do realize that is 20 years old? Maybe it is theoretically still in force, but in reality, any complaint to the FCC about rates will either be ignored or passed on to the cable company to "explain" why you are wrong. There might be an occasional exception where the cable co is the "only game in town", but these days that is a very rare situation.


I know and like most government regulations still in force unless I missed a recent change that I'm not aware of.
But I would like to see the regulation that you referenced since the OP can use that to go back to Comcast. 
The reference I provide seems to indicate that what Comcast is doing is "allowed" if it is in his or her particular franchise agreement. 
(which I have no way of knowing but the OP should be able to go to their local government to get a copy)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I am in the same area as the OP. While I have two cards, the billing around here is typical- first box/card free, Outlet fee for extra outlet, credit for both cards.

OP- You say you have a modem, but do you have another comcast box of some sort on your account/in a closet? THAT would then require the outlet fee to get ondemand on a tivo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bootman_head_fi said:


> If you have a link to the regulations you are referencing, that would be great.


CableCARD: Know Your Rights

And here is that actual law that was in effect when that FAQ you linked to was written:

CABLE TELEVISION CONSUMER PROTECTION AND COMPETITION ACT OF 1992

one particularly relevant portion of that act:



> SEC. 3. REGULATION OF RATES. (a) AMENDMENT.-Section 623 of the Communications
> Act of 1934 (47 U.S.C. 543) is amended to read as follows: bSEC. 623. REGULATION
> OF RATES. '(a) COMPETrMON PREFERENCE; LOCAL AND FEDERAL RECGUA- TION.- '(1) IN
> GENERAL--No Federal agency or State may regulate the rates for the provision of
> ...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> OP- You say you have a modem, but do you have another comcast box of some sort on your account/in a closet? THAT would then require the outlet fee to get ondemand on a tivo.


No, it isn't. What is possible I suppose is that by asking for access to OD, it was brought to their attention that they weren't charging him the ADO fee that they "should" have been.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> *sigh*. He explicitly stated that he has the "Triple Play everything and anything package". There is flat out no way that package does not include at least one box. These days, with Comcast encrypting everything, even a minimal package includes a box.
> 
> Maybe he _*can*_ get a better deal if he is able to talk to retention but saying that the charge might be valid is just nonsense. Not to mention the fact that, just as with everything else involving Comcast, not every locale even has such a department.


I get the frustration, but I AM in the Chicago area and have dealt with Comcast doing Triple Plays that required an HD fee upgrade since the box that was included wasn't a DVR or HD. This was just to upgrade their own hardware. I'm not saying that they are right, but just because he is on the "everything and anything package" doesn't mean it is one of the current Triple Play packages that includes On Demand and HD(of which I see at least three versions available in his area). I'm merely saying to call into retentions (which they do have in our area) to make sure that they put him on a current package (in case he isn't on one) because they are typically the ones I've had luck with being flexible.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

steinbch said:


> I get the frustration, but I AM in the Chicago area and have dealt with Comcast doing Triple Plays that required an HD fee upgrade since the box that was included wasn't a DVR or HD. This was just to upgrade their own hardware. I'm not saying that they are right, but just because he is on the "everything and anything package" doesn't mean it is one of the current Triple Play packages that includes On Demand and HD(of which I see at least three versions available in his area). I'm merely saying to call into retentions (which they do have in our area) to make sure that they put him on a current package (in case he isn't on one) because they are typically the ones I've had luck with being flexible.


The HD fee only applies if you get one of their HD boxes. An SD box is included in the package and HD is _*not*_ and never has been required for OD. The only Comcast provided equipment that can receive digital channels but has no access to OD is a DTA and it is _*not*_ a DTA that is included in the package.

Every package from at least Digital Starter on up includes a full SD box with access to PPV and OD.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> CableCARD: Know Your Rights
> 
> And here is that actual law that was in effect when that FAQ you linked to was written:
> 
> ...


Not sure if the Op can use the bold part of that too effectively with his particular issue.

But thanks for the cablecard link. :up:
I'll look through it to see if there is anything that can help the OP fight his case in there.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bootman_head_fi said:


> Not sure if the Op can use the bold part of that too effectively with his particular issue.


That was just to point out that the FCC does not regulate cable TV rates where there is "effective competition" which is most everywhere since they consider satellite to be such.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> That was just to point out that the FCC does not regulate cable TV rates where there is "effective competition" which is most everywhere since they consider satellite to be such.


So we are back to Comcast can charge what they want? 

Anyway, it seems that this could just be a case of an account not being properly setup to accept the correct rate codes.
Pretty common problem actually.


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

Based on a previous post, I sent some messages and tweeted about the issues I'm having, and I received an email back (originally from a tweet to @comcastcares) from Executive Customer Relations today. So it's happening! Just took a different road to get here. I'll post when it's resolved with hopefully some help for anyone else who is going through this problem.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bootman_head_fi said:


> So we are back to Comcast can charge what they want? (


The _*rates*_ are unregulated. What they can charge _*for*_ is still regulated to some extent. In particular, they cannot charge you more to use your own equipment in lieu of theirs and must in fact give you a credit for doing so. There is a formula they are supposed to use to determine the amount of the credit.

They are also supposed to be clear about what the charges will be but we all know that is not true and the FCC just accepts the cable cos word for it that they are.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

steinbch said:


> If the package that he has does not include a "free" box, then the $9.95 charge might be valid. I'd highly suggest just calling and talking to retentions. They can set you up with great deals (even if you aren't a new customer) by just being nice and playing the game.


Nope, not even in this case would a $9.95 charge for OD be justified. By dint of renting the CableCARD device for use in his own equipment, the customer obtains direct access to Comcast's OD service on the TiVo. No monthly charge applies to this service regardless of whether his subscription includes a digital STB.



khomel said:


> Based on a previous post, I sent some messages and tweeted about the issues I'm having, and I received an email back (originally from a tweet to @comcastcares) from Executive Customer Relations today. So it's happening! Just took a different road to get here. I'll post when it's resolved with hopefully some help for anyone else who is going through this problem.


That is the best avenue to pursue if you are having an unresolved issue with regular CS reps. Please do let us know how you fare.


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got off the phone with the service rep. He explained to me that my premier triple play package has a DVR as the primary device, and because of that they aren't able to add the billing code for the cable card without the additional charge. So, he said he would put together a package that would allow the cable card as the primary device so that there would be no charge for the service while keeping the channels, internet tier, and phone intact.

A while back I did talk to a rep who understood why this was happening and tried to change my account so the cable card was the primary device, but he was unsuccessful.

More to come...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

khomel said:


> I just got off the phone with the service rep. He explained to me that my premier triple play package has a DVR as the primary device, and because of that they aren't able to add the billing code for the cable card without the additional charge. So, he said he would put together a package that would allow the cable card as the primary device so that there would be no charge for the service while keeping the channels, internet tier, and phone intact.
> 
> A while back I did talk to a rep who understood why this was happening and tried to change my account so the cable card was the primary device, but he was unsuccessful.
> 
> More to come...


Exactly what I ran into. Once I wanted to remove the DVR, by their billing system it wasn't really the Triple Play bundle. That's when retention got involved and they finally figured out how to do it.

The other benefit of retention is they gave me a great 24 month lock in rate.

-Kevin


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

Final update:

I just got off the phone with the CSR. He said that in order to make this happen, he needed to lower my package down to a triple play plus (or something like that...lower tier than the triple play premier) so that he could have the cable card be the main device on the account.

The first thing he asked me is about the channels I watch. I gave him a list, and he asked if I was ok with losing the sports channels. I don't care about them, so they are now removed, but I have all of the other channels. I'm sure this will be custom for whoever has this issue in the future. So that got me to the lower tier.

Once that was in place, he added back in a couple more premium channels (HBO and Starz come with this tier, he added back in Showtime and Cinemax for $2 for 24 months).

Finally, he added in the tivo code, which he says is in the system as "TivoPremier".

After he switched everything around I tested it out while still on the phone with him and everything was working beautifully. No waiting 45 minutes, no nothing. Just works.

If you are having this issue and need to get in touch with the executive service team, here is the email addresses to use:

[email protected]

That will get you in touch with someone, and they will get back to you within a day or so. At least, they did for me.

After all of the frustration it turned out to be so simple...the Comcast staff just doesn't know yet that cable cards can access ondemand. Well, they know, but most of them don't remember because it's fairly uncommon.

To boot, my bill is now cheaper than it was. So that's a bonus.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

khomel said:


> Final update:
> 
> I just got off the phone with the CSR. He said that in order to make this happen, he needed to lower my package down to a triple play plus (or something like that...lower tier than the triple play premier) so that he could have the cable card be the main device on the account.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it resolved. For anyone who would be concerned about losing the sports package....I can confirm that Comcast was able to keep me in Triple Play Premier, and remove the DVR from the account. I didn't want to lost the sports package and the initial rep I talked to said it wasn't possible, but retentions was able to do it (and I also got locked into the $159 rate for 2 years).

-KEvin


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

kbmb said:


> Glad you got it resolved. For anyone who would be concerned about losing the sports package....I can confirm that Comcast was able to keep me in Triple Play Premier, and remove the DVR from the account. I didn't want to lost the sports package and the initial rep I talked to said it wasn't possible, but retentions was able to do it (and I also got locked into the $159 rate for 2 years).
> 
> -KEvin


Interesting. This is good to know as well. I'm sure if I said no he would have come up with another way, but honestly I only watch about 2 dozen channels out of the 8 billion they have (maybe a dozen on a semi-regular basis), so losing channels was not a huge deal for me.

At least they figured it out! Thanks to all of you guys for the advice and support.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> The HD fee only applies if you get one of their HD boxes.


I went for years without the HD Technology Fee on my account, then it got added when I had one of their HD boxes for a while only to use for On Demand. Then I dumped the box once On Demand came to TiVo, but I still have this stupid HD Tech fee. I have seen so many reports of people being told by a CSR "this code authorizes HD, so if I remove it, you'll lose your HD channels."

Is there some magic dance I can do to make this fee disappear? Should I tweet at the Comcast Cares people? I really do not want to go through CSR telephone hell for this, or worse, stand in line for an hour at my local office.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tmesser said:


> I went for years without the HD Technology Fee on my account, then it got added when I had one of their HD boxes for a while only to use for On Demand. Then I dumped the box once On Demand came to TiVo, but I still have this stupid HD Tech fee. I have seen so many reports of people being told by a CSR "this code authorizes HD, so if I remove it, you'll lose your HD channels."


It's a lie. They have no way to remove just the HD channels.



tmesser said:


> Is there some magic dance I can do to make this fee disappear? Should I tweet at the Comcast Cares people? I really do not want to go through CSR telephone hell for this, or worse, stand in line for an hour at my local office.


Tell them to remove the code and credit your account for the charges you incurred after you returned their box. If they refuse, file a complaint with the FCC. FCC regulations require that a CableCARD equipped device "Receive all linear channels ... in your subscription package".


----------



## khomel (Mar 20, 2011)

tmesser said:


> Is there some magic dance I can do to make this fee disappear? Should I tweet at the Comcast Cares people? I really do not want to go through CSR telephone hell for this, or worse, stand in line for an hour at my local office.


Send that tweet and they will get you to someone who can help. Or just send an email to [email protected]. It's the only thing that worked for me, and it was painless once I was on the phone with the executive CSR. It took about a day or two for the call, but it's worth it.


----------

